# aviary/flypen



## ericwadde3 (Oct 1, 2012)

My avairy/flypen section of my loft has gotten fairly muddy do to all the winter snow and rain. Was wondering if there is anything that I could put down that would help the problem out. Would some thing lik pea gravel work?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Pea gravel would be bad (the droppings would just lay around all year, source of bacteria, etc). Either just lay down some plastic, or what I did was cover the top of my aviary with a sheet of plywood. After a while the dirt got dry and no more snow/rain fell on the inside.


----------

